# Polycystic ovaries?



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

For the last 6 years I've been told I have poly cystic ovaries (minus the bloods) which was the diagnosis for our infertility, however, after having had acute abdominal pains a few weeks ago I was requested to have an ultra sound which showed only two dominant follicles (one on each ovary) which I've been told indicates ovulation?! 
Just to explain I've been told I have multiple cysts on my ovaries for the last 6 years...Can cysts just disappear? I'm so confused by these results but also mega excited!!! Also I had multiple tests which showed I haven't ovulated before now...

We've been trying for baby no2 for a while so I have no idea whether I'm ovulating or not or what the cause of the infertility is?

Anyone else been told they have poly cystic ovaries which have then cleared?


----------



## NicKim (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello! I'm definitely no expert but have also had pcos diagnosed by multiple docs, and then later our fertility clinic told us they didn't believe I had it (irrelevant in our case due to male factor issues but weird all the same). Over time I've realised I seem to ovulate some months but not others. Some doctors say pregnancy can clear up pcos in some cases, maybe that's what happened for you - or at least you're now ovulating some months even if not every time? Awesome if so!!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Nickim,

Thank you so much for your reply. I've never heard of pregnancy clearing cysts but I guess if your ovaries are inactive for 9 months and hormones are regulated... 

I have always been told I have polycystic ovaries but not the syndrome as my bloods were considered normal, I had very long but regular cycles and I don't have 'classic' pcos symptoms either, although In the past have suffered with bad acne and also thinning hair. 

I really hope I am ovulating regularly but then again I'm not falling pregnant so perhaps not often enough! 

I was convinced my ovaries would be in worse condition because I had so much pain last month a week and a half before my period was due.

Since having my daughter my cycles are alot shorter, they are now around 32 days whereas pre pregnancy they were 42-45 days!! I really want to fall naturally but i'm not convinced i will without help!!

x


----------



## davinaellen (Sep 12, 2017)

It is very relatable. I am not an expert but I can still guide you. As I have seen many cases in which cysts got removed. Also, there are women who had their babies after been diagnosed with PCOS. Anything is possible if you are destined to have babies. I was also diagnosed with this two years ago. After an extensive treatment, it got removed. but I am still TTC. I do not know what is the problem now. I am thinking to go for some other treatment. I am also looking for egg donor if it can do something good for me. I am really upset and want to have a baby. I have also heard some good reviews about surrogacy. I am not sure which option I should go for. I am so much worried now.


----------

